# More rats?



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

We had four rats that almost reached 3 years old.We got two new babies to keep whoever was left out of the original four company. 

We never thought we could love any other babies as our four were so perfect!! But we do so much as they are completely different characters. 

Today I was on my breeders page looking at her soon to be litters and my other half got a bit upset. 

Is it bad for me to be thinking about if the right baby came along to add to our mischief? 

Our old man is 31 months 
The babies are 9 weeks 

They have all integrated and are so happy I just think we should be open to maybe having more as we have so much love to give. 

What does everyone think? 

I was only thinking of possibly getting one or two more. (Our cage is huge)


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I say if you have the time, money and space to add more rats, then more is good! But then I might be a bad influence...

Also, slightly off topic, but I remember you got your rats from Twilight Rattery, right? I've just been googling (always love looking at new babies) and have realised that I *think* my newest boys are half Twilight Rattery'ers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i would wait until your babies were about 9-12 months old and then add a pair to your mischief. That then gives you a lovely rolling mixed age group of 4. Its always nice haivng some adults and younger rats, it helps stop the middle aged laziness and give the younger rats a good strong alpha to take them through there teenage months. It also means that you've got something to look forward and plan for, without it being to replace rats as such, so it saves you feeling guilty over it.


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Lauren!! 

Oh wow! That's so amazing! The best place to keep an eye on current litters is the rattery's Facebook page  


9-12 months sounds good to me  thanks for the advice!!


----------

